# New forest camping



## rugbyluke (8 Feb 2011)

Afternoon all, does anyone know of a campsite in the newforest which is best for a group of young adults I.e beer music and laughter. We have had a cycle scheme at work and everyone new tasty road bike, so the plan is to cycle to the new forest foe weekend camping ( if they can keep up ) many thanks


----------



## numbnuts (8 Feb 2011)

beer music and laughter you can bring that yourself, I like Roundhills campsite


----------



## rugbyluke (8 Feb 2011)

Can we be loud and not upset anyone?


----------



## bigjim (8 Feb 2011)

Let us know when you are going so we can avoid it.


----------



## rugbyluke (8 Feb 2011)

Haha will do jim, or are you just saying that because mrs bigjim is behind you but deep down you wish you go?


----------



## andym (9 Feb 2011)

One of the Forestry Commission sites?


----------



## Brains (10 Feb 2011)

Actually there is a perfect one, it's owned by a Real Ale pub in the middle of the forest, http://www.redshoot-campingpark.com/

It looked good to us, we were cycling there last May and arrived with two bikes and a hike tent - We thought they were joking at £20 each for the night so actually ended up camping at another pub for £3 (total), but if money is not a problem it's appears to be a good place


----------



## rugbyluke (11 Feb 2011)

Where was this pub for £3????????????


----------



## hubbike (11 Feb 2011)

just don't go to the ashurst one. my sister and her friends were thrown out at 2am for, well, beer music and laughter.


----------



## bigjim (11 Feb 2011)

> just don't go to the ashurst one. my sister and her friends were thrown out at 2am for, well, beer music and laughter.


Does that mean they were pi..ed up selfish bar...rds keeping everyone else awake?
just wondering


----------



## rugbyluke (11 Feb 2011)

2am I would of told them to poke it  does no one know of anywhere?


----------



## andym (12 Feb 2011)

rugbyluke said:


> 2am I would of told them to poke it  does no one know of anywhere?



Hmm. I've got to say my sympathy is with BigJim. If you're not prepared to live with an 11pm lights out (never mind 2 in the morning) then possibly a campsite isn't for you (after all tents have no soundproofing and campsites are popular with families with small children). Maybe a pub with rooms where you could book the whole place?


----------



## Panter (12 Feb 2011)

Check out UK Campsites, you should find something there that will suit.

I'm certainly not recommending my favourite, it's beautifully peaceful and you'll get slung off it anyway if you make any noise after 11:00pm


----------



## vernon (12 Feb 2011)

Here's a site that allows noise. It's far enough away from the New Forest to leave the place in peace.


----------



## rugbyluke (13 Feb 2011)

11pm? Really ? That's the most anul thing I have ever heard of. When we camped at homsley there were okish


----------



## Panter (14 Feb 2011)

rugbyluke said:


> 11pm? Really ? That's the most anul thing I have ever heard of. When we camped at homsley there were okish





It's standard practise on caravan & camping club sites.
There's nothing more annoying than trying to get to sleep with people nearby making a load of noise, especially if you're trying to get kids off to sleep! Caravans aren't very soundproof, and in a tent you stand no chance. 


Anyway, good luck with your search, the one that Vernon above has kindly linked too looks to be good for your purpose (i.e, one we'd avoid like the plague  )


----------



## andym (14 Feb 2011)

Yep an 11pm to 7am silence rule is standard practice wherever I've been: that includes the UK, France, Spain and Italy. (Although sometimes the campsite's own disco seems to be mysteriously exempt from the rules).

I'm not saying it's right or wrong. But something to bear in mind if by 'beer music and laughter' you mean something livelier than a few choruses of Kum-By-Yah around the campfire (although finding a site that allows campfires is also not easy).


----------



## vernon (14 Feb 2011)

andym said:


> Yep an 11pm to 7am silence rule is standard practice wherever I've been: that includes the UK, France, Spain and Italy. (Although sometimes the campsite's own disco seems to be mysteriously exempt from the rules).
> 
> I'm not saying it's right or wrong. But something to bear in mind if by 'beer music and laughter' you mean something livelier than a few choruses of Kum-By-Yah around the campfire (although finding a site that allows campfires is also not easy).



Camp sites allowing camp fires can be found here


----------



## rugbyluke (15 Feb 2011)

That's all very well and I thank you but, that doesn't help me if we can't get drunk and have a giggle. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2011)

rugbyluke said:


> That's all very well and I thank you but, that doesn't help me if we can't get drunk and have a giggle. Is that so much to ask for?



Yes.

If you want to be rowdy and get drunk why not go to a festival?


----------



## rugbyluke (15 Feb 2011)

Not a massive music fan thanks. We are not looking to turn the campsite upside down. Just somewhere we can sit together staring into a warm fire. Sharing story's and laughing at each other. The music thing is more for during the day. We all rugby players so of course alot laughter.


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2011)

Try a rugby pitch then.

Try?

Geddit?

I'll get me coat.


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2011)

The thing is Luke, you are very much in the minority when it comes to camp sites.

Most folk want peace and quiet and camp site owners have twigged that they gain customers by turning away single sex groups who, by past experience, have been noisy antisocial and have caused the quieter campers to leave early and seek refunds.

There used to be lots of rowdy camp sites - I know because I used to be a rowdy camper in my youth






Unfortunately for you, many of them have become more respectable to appeal to silent majority. Worse still, some have become caravan only.

I found you a noisy site and a list of sites that allow camp fires. Surely it's not beyond your ability to spend some time with a search engine to find some sites on your own?


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Feb 2011)

I have searched but there seems to be campsites only in Cornwall. A bit far to cycle from portsmouth for a weekend. Guess we will just have camp as far away from everyone as possible


----------



## jay clock (16 Feb 2011)

> Guess we will just have camp as far away from everyone as possible


mmmm sound carries very very very easily across a campsite. Let me know exactly where you are and on what date, and I will be there getting up at 7am and making masses of noise.

Seriously, go somewhere indoors.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Feb 2011)

Don't know why anyone's bothering to reply to this jokers posts.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Feb 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Don't know why anyone's bothering to reply to this jokers posts.




+1


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Feb 2011)

Well you posted on here, I'm only trying to keep the peace and try not upset anyone on a campsite. You can get up at 7am if you we will all be up making breakfast and preparing for a good days ride


----------



## hubbike (16 Feb 2011)

here's an idea. ask a farmer. explain what you want and he might be up for it in exchange for a few hours hard graft from a bunch of rugby players and a few cans of beer. pick somewhere miles from anyone.

he almost certainly won't let you start a fire, but he might let you look at a pile of smouldering manure.


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Feb 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm a nice warm fresh one would be great


----------



## vernon (16 Feb 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Don't know why anyone's bothering to reply to this jokers posts.



That's unfair. 

The original poster made a genuine enquiry and clearly stated what his intentions were. I can empathise with him I was young and rowdy once and there were lots of camp sites that accommodated the boorish behaviour of me and my peers thirty years ago.

Things have moved on and there is a distinct lack of sites that meets the original poster's needs.

I still have my wild and reckless moments but rather than seek out camp sites to accommodate my loud and drunken behaviour I seek out festivals where such behaviour is expected. Two a year delivers my fixes. The rest of my camping is in quiet camp sites both here and abroad where I don't want to share the peace and quiet with noisy campers.

I'd like to think that Rugbyluke will find somewhere that meets his needs. There are sites out there, it's just finding them.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Feb 2011)

vernon said:


> That's unfair.
> 
> The original poster made a genuine enquiry and clearly stated what his intentions were. I can empathise with him I was young and rowdy once and there were lots of camp sites that accommodated the boorish behaviour of me and my peers thirty years ago.
> 
> ...



I was referring to all his posts, not just this one.


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Feb 2011)

Thank you vernon. I was only trying to find a site so I won't disturb other people. Then you get people like dave davenport with his bird watching or wine tasting weekends he properly sat down watching cash in the attic with nothing better to do than be a dick on forums. I'm only trying to do the decent thing and find out where to go so I won't keep family's or the elderly awake. And dave remove that stick from your backside. Once again thank you vernon


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Feb 2011)

Thank you vernon. I was only trying to find a site so I won't disturb other people. Then you get people like dave davenport with his bird watching or wine tasting weekends he properly sat down watching cash in the attic with nothing better to do than be a dick on forums. I'm only trying to do the decent thing and find out where to go so I won't keep family's or the elderly awake. And dave remove that stick from your backside. Once again thank you vernon


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Feb 2011)




----------



## Ticktockmy (16 Feb 2011)

If you have a car, think of the area you would like hold your jolly, then drive out and find a farmer or landowner who would be happy to let you camp and have a campfire and lots of jolly drinking and singing. they are out there, it just a matter of finding them. dont even thinking of using a normal campsite for drinking and jolly fun, which will be hard, as most users are just wanting to get a good nights sleep. Maybe look at Climbing and caving club sites as they have always enjoyed having many jug's of fine ale, and most have camping areas.


----------



## avalon (17 Feb 2011)

I could recommend several places but there all in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------

